# Nighttime in the city



## limr

Just a few shots from Hallowe'en night in the city:




Into the tunnel by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Hotel Empire by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Street food by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Snapshot by limrodrigues, on Flickr




Scupture by limrodrigues, on Flickr

First one was Tri-X, the rest HP5, all pushed to ISO 1600 in the K1000 and Pentax 50mm f1.7


----------



## Gary A.

Wow ... Leo, your kicking butt! I really like #2. Quit your English job and teach photography.


----------



## Rick50

I'm a #2 fan as well. Just good to see someone do film still. If I had a little money to build a darkroom I could set up again. I still have my 4x5 view camera and loved doing B&W film.


----------



## limr

The second one is definitely my favorite, too.



Gary A. said:


> Wow ... Leo, your kicking butt! I really like #2. Quit your English job and teach photography.



Thanks! 
I think it might pay even less  But maybe I could do a non-credit continuing ed class. My school offers all kinds of stuff like that.



Rick50 said:


> I'm a #2 fan as well. Just good to see someone do film still. If I had a little money to build a darkroom I could set up again. I still have my 4x5 view camera and loved doing B&W film.



Thank you! My goal is to have a darkroom and print myself. And one day I'll venture into large format. I actually have my pinhole that will take 4x5 sheet film, but I need a tank adapter, some light sealed trays, or a darkroom to develop it. Unless I want to just slosh it around in the Patterson and see what comes out


----------



## vintagesnaps

Was thinking I liked the first one, then I saw the second one, wow is that cool! I like the last one too, these are great. Wonderful mood. I like film noir and lately have been into B&W movies that use a lot of shadows and deep blacks and lots of contrast etc. These make me think of those type films. Great set of photos.




(First one made me think of an Orson Welles movie that was on not too long ago and the name was on the tip of my tongue - The Third Man. Ever seen it?)


----------



## limr

Thanks Sharon 

That first one felt very "Third Man" to me when I saw how it came out.


----------



## Rick50

You got me perked so I dug out some old B&W. This was my kids I did way back in 1988. 4x5 with Tri-X. I printed myself. I still have access to all that darkroom stuff. I need to get it and store for later. Would be fun again.


----------



## Fred Berg

Super set Leonore, I also think the second shot has got something but I really like the tunnel shot: it has a sense of mystery and intrigue that draws the viewer in, inviting them (daring them even) to walk down the steps and enter.


----------



## Derrel

Hotel Empire really resonated with me. I also enjoyed the shot of the folks shooting the cellphone shot of Radio City Music Hall. Shot three, Street food, pretty much shows the one area where film still has a huge edge, specifically in the way it can handle highlights like that, at night.


----------



## sleist

These are fantastic.

Hotel Empire is my favorite, but they are all quite good.


----------



## limr

Rick50 said:


> You got me perked so I dug out some old B&W. This was my kids I did way back in 1988. 4x5 with Tri-X. I printed myself. I still have access to all that darkroom stuff. I need to get it and store for later. Would be fun again.



Those are really nice! Love the deep shadows.


----------



## limr

Fred Berg said:


> Super set Leonore, I also think the second shot has got something but I really like the tunnel shot: it has a sense of mystery and intrigue that draws the viewer in, inviting them (daring them even) to walk down the steps and enter.





Derrel said:


> Hotel Empire really resonated with me. I also enjoyed the shot of the folks shooting the cellphone shot of Radio City Music Hall. Shot three, Street food, pretty much shows the one area where film still has a huge edge, specifically in the way it can handle highlights like that, at night.





sleist said:


> These are fantastic.
> 
> Hotel Empire is my favorite, but they are all quite good.



Thank you, gents! I appreciate the feedback


----------



## waday

Ooo! I like #3 and, of course, #2.

I didn't know you were in NYC! My wife has family in Brooklyn, so we frequent the city.


----------



## runnah

Nominated!


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Ooo! I like #3 and, of course, #2.
> 
> I didn't know you were in NYC! My wife has family in Brooklyn, so we frequent the city.



I'm up in the suburbs but like to get down into the city when I can. It's only an hour.


----------



## limr

runnah said:


> Nominated!



GET OUT!





Thank you!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo! I like #3 and, of course, #2.
> 
> I didn't know you were in NYC! My wife has family in Brooklyn, so we frequent the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm up in the suburbs but like to get down into the city when I can. It's only an hour.
Click to expand...

So... upstate? My wife jokes that anything out of the city is upstate.


----------



## runnah

limr said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nominated!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GET OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...



You deserved it!


----------



## MichaelHenson

Love them all...Number 2 is my favorite though. The timing with the smoke/steam and the Hotel Empire sign is phenomenal...and kudos for the Seinfeld clip. I feel like Seinfeld clips would make every thread better.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> So... upstate? My wife jokes that anything out of the city is upstate.



Pretty much. There are some in Manhattan that think the Bronx is 'upstate'! 

I figure within the reach of Metro North is 'suburbs' and beyond that is 'upstate.' And I'm only halfway up the line! 

I lived in White Plains for a little while, and that was nice because I could walk to Metro North station and the express to Grand Central was about 35 minutes.


----------



## limr

MichaelHenson said:


> Love them all...Number 2 is my favorite though. The timing with the smoke/steam and the Hotel Empire sign is phenomenal...and kudos for the Seinfeld clip. *I feel like Seinfeld clips would make every thread better.*



I absolutely agree! 

And thank you, too


----------



## runnah




----------



## MichaelHenson

limr said:


> MichaelHenson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love them all...Number 2 is my favorite though. The timing with the smoke/steam and the Hotel Empire sign is phenomenal...and kudos for the Seinfeld clip. *I feel like Seinfeld clips would make every thread better.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I absolutely agree!
> 
> And thank you, too
Click to expand...


Thank _you_! Love your photos!


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... upstate? My wife jokes that anything out of the city is upstate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much. There are some in Manhattan that think the Bronx is 'upstate'!
> 
> I figure within the reach of Metro North is 'suburbs' and beyond that is 'upstate.' And I'm only halfway up the line!
> 
> I lived in White Plains for a little while, and that was nice because I could walk to Metro North station and the express to Grand Central was about 35 minutes.
Click to expand...

This is true. As long as you can get a train into the City, I guess you're okay.  Being 35 minutes via express away from the city is awesome!

White Plains is nice! I've visited once. My wife also has family in Bronx... and Whitestone. She has family everywhere. haha


----------



## KenC

The first two are both very good.  Have you considered burning in the foreground in the first a bit?


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> The first two are both very good.  Have you considered burning in the foreground in the first a bit?



I hadn't, actually. I guess because it's so dark overall, I hadn't considered burning, but I'll see what it looks like when I get home tonight..I kind of liked the three bright spots - the pavement, the lamppost, and the cast light in the tunnel - that leads you though the picture but perhaps the pavement is a bit too bright?


----------



## KenC

Yeah, I thought if it were a little darker it would still lead in, but not compete as much.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> Yeah, I thought if it were a little darker it would still lead in, but not compete as much.



Good point. It'll give me a good excuse to practice my burning  I've used the tools to some success in some other pictures but still need practice to use them seamlessly in larger, prominent areas.


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> It'll give me a good excuse to practice my burning  I've used the tools to some success in some other pictures but still need practice to use them seamlessly in larger, prominent areas.



For me, "burning in" in software (i.e., darkening) is useful only for small areas.  For something like this a brightness adjustment layer with a layer mask is much better, allowing more options for small adjustments later.  Basically, you start with a black layer mask (blocks effect of adjustment, at least that's the convention in PS) and paint white (allows full effect) with a "fuzzy" brush on the area you want to darken.  If the effect is still evident around the edges, you can paint shades of gray around it to create a sort of gradient.  If you want to adjust later, you can change the degree of brightness adjustment in the layer or change the painting on the mask.

I tried to explain this relatively briefly, so apologies if it's not clear, but if you have questions, send me a message and I'll try to clarify.


----------



## astroNikon

wow, amazing
Love them all


I wonder if my AE-1 still works?


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll give me a good excuse to practice my burning  I've used the tools to some success in some other pictures but still need practice to use them seamlessly in larger, prominent areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, "burning in" in software (i.e., darkening) is useful only for small areas.  For something like this a brightness adjustment layer with a layer mask is much better, allowing more options for small adjustments later.  Basically, you start with a black layer mask (blocks effect of adjustment, at least that's the convention in PS) and paint white (allows full effect) with a "fuzzy" brush on the area you want to darken.  If the effect is still evident around the edges, you can paint shades of gray around it to create a sort of gradient.  If you want to adjust later, you can change the degree of brightness adjustment in the layer or change the painting on the mask.
> 
> I tried to explain this relatively briefly, so apologies if it's not clear, but if you have questions, send me a message and I'll try to clarify.
Click to expand...


Oooh, layers! Definitely pushing my boundaries  Oddly excited, though. I'll try to do some reading up to learn how to follow those steps in Corel (I'm using Paint Shop Pro 5).



astroNikon said:


> wow, amazing
> Love them all
> 
> *I wonder if my AE-1 still works?*



Only one way to find out...

(and thank you!!)


----------



## BillM

Beautiful but you didn't include my favorite from the set


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Beautiful but you didn't include my favorite from the set



Sorry! Here it is 




Jilted by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## annamaria

Really great shots! My absolute favorite is Hotel Empire.


----------



## limr

Thanks, darlin'


----------



## shefjr

Gary A. said:


> Wow ... Leo, your kicking butt! I really like #2. Quit your English job and teach photography.


I'd take that class!


----------



## limr

shefjr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... Leo, your kicking butt! I really like #2. Quit your English job and teach photography.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take that class!
Click to expand...


My first student!


----------



## shefjr

Yo


limr said:


> shefjr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ... Leo, your kicking butt! I really like #2. Quit your English job and teach photography.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd take that class!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first student!
Click to expand...

You just gotta make it into buffalo cuz I can't get out. 
Free room and board... Lol!


----------



## limr

Don't worry, class doesn't start until spring


----------



## sleist

KenC said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> It'll give me a good excuse to practice my burning  I've used the tools to some success in some other pictures but still need practice to use them seamlessly in larger, prominent areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, "burning in" in software (i.e., darkening) is useful only for small areas.  For something like this a brightness adjustment layer with a layer mask is much better, allowing more options for small adjustments later.  Basically, you start with a black layer mask (blocks effect of adjustment, at least that's the convention in PS) and paint white (allows full effect) with a "fuzzy" brush on the area you want to darken.  If the effect is still evident around the edges, you can paint shades of gray around it to create a sort of gradient.  If you want to adjust later, you can change the degree of brightness adjustment in the layer or change the painting on the mask.
> 
> I tried to explain this relatively briefly, so apologies if it's not clear, but if you have questions, send me a message and I'll try to clarify.
Click to expand...


Harold Davis's book *Creative Black & White* discusses this technique (or something similar), among others.  The sections regarding various techniques in PS for conversions is nicely done (IMO).


----------



## limr

Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------



## timor

limr said:


> I actually have my pinhole that will take 4x5 sheet film, but I need a tank adapter, some light sealed trays, or a darkroom to develop it. Unless I want to just slosh it around in the Patterson and see what comes out


Actually you don't. Three reel Patterson and MOD54 ( MOD54 by MOD Photographic- Large format 4x5 sheet film processor designed to fit in the Paterson 3 Reel tank - Invented by Photographer Morgan O'Donovan. ) is all you need. You will have it, I will tell you a couple of secrets, how to use it (there are always tricks ) .


----------



## limr

I've seen that. I would need a new Patterson tank - I've got a two reel tank. I'll probably buy it at some point, but at the moment, 112 pounds is too much to spend on the tank and adapter. That's $175 USD!

Of course buying from the company itself will be expensive. I checked on Adorama, B&H and Freestyle, and they all carry that adapter, but to buy that plus the tank will still cost me $90-100.


----------



## timor

I bought my MOD54 from a guy who couldn't master it's use for 30 pounds (plus shipping from Englnad ) Complete tank I got second hand to. For $12 plus own pick up. Look around, NY is much bigger than Toronto.


----------



## limr

Good point. I'll see what I can find in the used markets. Still, it's a lower priority for me at the moment. I still have some direct positive paper and can also try paper negatives in the meantime.


----------



## timor

I can't wait for you to have some darkroom capability . Prints exchange, you know...


----------

